# Wifi 802.11 AC, Intel 7260, CRDA, Problemi WiFi

## Realnot

Buongiorno,

Ho riscontrato alcuni problemi sulla mia macchina gentoo nell'utilizzo dello standard 802.11 AC. Il mio access point supporta due radio: 1) 5 GHz con un bandwidth a 80 MHz . 2) 2.4 Ghz con un bandwidth a 20 MHz / 40 MHz. Sul laptop, un Thinkpad T440, ho una scheda Intel 7260 con il firmware: iwl7260-ucode-0.10.11.23 (14 Jan 2015). La descrizione del firmware riporta:  Firmware for Intel (R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260. 

```
Lanciando il comando iwconfig: mars realnot # iwconfig

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Fast Network"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.18 GHz  Access Point: 1C:DE:A7:65:00:60   

          Bit Rate=6 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-33 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:4   Missed beacon:0

```

Il WiFi come riporta il link quality e' al massimo (dista a 60 cm dal laptop). Il Bit Rate oscilla tra i 6 Mb/s fino a massimo 780 Mb/s. Ora affrontiamo i problemi uno alla volta:

1) l'interfaccia wlp3s0 riporta: IEEE 802.11abgn. Perche' non vedo anche l'AC?

2) Il link quality e' 70/70, perche' non ho un bit rate fisso di 780 Mb/s?

3) Non sto usando l'AC, con l'802.11 N vado massimo a 300 Mb/s oppure 600 Mb/s, oppure 900 Mb/s, raggiungo il massimo dello standard N perche' sto usando sia i 2.4 Ghz che i 5 Ghz, overro 20 MHz + 20 MHz? Non riesco a spiegarmi questa velocita'.

4) Tx-Power dBm e' la portata del segnale? il raggio?

5) Tx-Power viene limitato a 20 dBm, perche'?

```

[ 3254.046842] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[ 3254.046847] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[ 3254.046849] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[ 3254.046853] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 3254.046855] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 3254.046857] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 3254.046860] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 3254.046863] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[ 3254.046865] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[ 3254.046868] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 3254.046870] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[ 3257.997869] wlp3s0: authenticate with 1c:de:a7:65:00:60

[ 3258.002714] wlp3s0: send auth to 1c:de:a7:65:00:60 (try 1/3)

[ 3258.003921] wlp3s0: authenticated

[ 3258.004636] wlp3s0: associate with 1c:de:a7:65:00:60 (try 1/3)

[ 3258.005856] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 1c:de:a7:65:00:60 (capab=0x111 status=0 aid=1)

[ 3258.006996] wlp3s0: associated

[ 3258.007040] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[ 3258.022376] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[ 3258.022382] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

[ 3258.022384] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[ 3258.022388] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 3258.022390] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 3258.022393] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[ 3258.022396] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

[ 3258.022398] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 3258.309292] wlp3s0: Limiting TX power to 23 (23 - 0) dBm as advertised by 1c:de:a7:65:00:60
```

```

country DE: DFS-ETSI

   (2400 - 2483 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A)

   (5150 - 5250 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR

   (5250 - 5350 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), NO-OUTDOOR, DFS

   (5470 - 5725 @ 160), (N/A, 26), (0 ms), DFS

   (57000 - 66000 @ 2160), (N/A, 40), (N/A)

```

```
mars realnot # ifconfig wlp3s0 down
```

```
mars realnot # iw reg set IT
```

```
mars realnot # ifconfig wlp3s0 up
```

```

country IT: DFS-ETSI

   (2402 - 2482 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A)

   (5170 - 5250 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A)

   (5250 - 5330 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS

   (5490 - 5710 @ 160), (N/A, 27), (0 ms), DFS

   (57000 - 66000 @ 2160), (N/A, 40), (N/A)
```

Dopo qualche secondo 

```

[ 5434.120156] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: IT

[ 5434.122084] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: IT

[ 5434.122087] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

[ 5434.122088] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[ 5434.122091] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 5434.122092] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 5434.122094] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[ 5434.122096] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5710000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2700 mBm), (0 s)

[ 5434.122097] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 5437.480598] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[ 5437.481098] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[ 5437.497593] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[ 5440.655799] wlp3s0: authenticate with 1c:de:a7:65:00:60

[ 5440.660118] wlp3s0: send auth to 1c:de:a7:65:00:60 (try 1/3)

[ 5440.661278] wlp3s0: authenticated

[ 5440.662694] wlp3s0: associate with 1c:de:a7:65:00:60 (try 1/3)

[ 5440.663912] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 1c:de:a7:65:00:60 (capab=0x111 status=0 aid=1)

[ 5440.665211] wlp3s0: associated

[ 5440.665236] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready

[ 5440.665294] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[ 5440.668805] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

[ 5440.668809] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: ETSI

[ 5440.668810] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[ 5440.668812] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 5440.668814] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 5440.668816] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 200000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[ 5440.668817] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm), (0 s)

[ 5440.668819] cfg80211:   (57000000 KHz - 66000000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 5440.867820] wlp3s0: Limiting TX power to 23 (23 - 0) dBm as advertised by 1c:de:a7:65:00:60
```

Dopo qualche secondo il CRDA cambia automaticamente da IT a DE, da 27 dBm a 20 dBm. Ho anche provato ad usare come country BO, per arrivare a 30 dBm, ma ho lo stesso problema.

Qualcuno puo' dirmi come risolvere questi problemi? Vi ringrazio in anticipio.

----------

## Massimog

1-) forse i driver

2-) non so 

3-) lo standart N puo utilizare sia canali da 20 Mhz e sia da 40 che sono ottenuti dalla soma di  2 da 20

4-)Tx power è la potenza trasmessa misurata in dBm che facendo i calcoli per 20dBm dovrebbe essere 100mW

5-)la pottenza trasmessa  è limitata per legge

----------

## djinnZ

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> ...

 concordo. O forse ci vuole un nomemodulo.vattelappesca=1 nella linea di comando del kernel. Od il firmware specifico scaricato dal sito della intel, o va solo con il driver "proprietario".ci possono essere una serie infinita di motivi, compresi i bimbiminkia con windowzz che cerca continuamente di entrare sulla tua rete. Tra le tante cose passa al westwood, che è meglio per il wifi. Fai un test a rete invisibile (resta inutile ai fini della sicurezza ma è utile). Potrebbe anche essere qualcuno con un wifi extender che crea problemi.come soprainutile ripeterePuò capitare che ci siano problemi di interferenze nel vicinato (causate da una vecchia antenna di una radio cui nessuno rammentava l'esistenza). Se qualcuno si rompe le scatole e presenta l'esposto alla postale loro mandano qualcuno a misurare le emissioni ed elevano la multa (e/o sequestrano l'apparecchio e/o diffidano alla rimozione anche se in possesso delle necessarie autorizzazioni) a chiunque abbia trasmittenti di potenza superiore al "normale". Può anche capitare se hanno installato una antenna per cellulari e stanno litigando tra vicini per lucrare l'affitto del tetto. Comunque rischi di andarci tu di mezzo.

Tanto se aumenti la potenza non ti serve a niente, dovresti aumentarla sia sull'ap che sul pc perché serva a qualcosa (aumentare la distanza).

Siamo in Italia, quindi radio vaticana può friggere al microonde migliaia di persone ma tu rischi di brutto solo perché hai sbagliato a configurare il router. Indovina quant'è la multa?

----------

